# Maxima will start but die



## inkmpenn (Feb 27, 2013)

2001 Maxima 3.0l 5spd

Background: Had po505 replaced IACV and repaired ecu. Put it all back together and started fine idled at 1000 rpms and could not relearn because after starting a couple of times it would go to 1000 then drop to 200 and catch itself before dieing then go back to 1000. When I went to take it for a test drive it died and now when I start it it just dies unless i give it gas and as long as in gear or above 1000 rpms it wont die but let off the gas and die. Drives fine as long as the rpms are up. Have a raw gas smell with white smoke when it did idle. After disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it will start again but do the same thing eventually, get to a point where the computer will learn theres a problem and just die after starting.

Do I have a fuel problem with an open injector or something. Drove it for ten minutes and no codes yet. Should I drive it more? Anybody suggestions would help because I'm stuck on what to try next.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Any time the IACV or the ECM is replaced, the "idle air volume learning" needs to be performed. If you have the FSM, it's spelled out there.


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

rogoman said:


> Any time the IACV or the ECM is replaced, the "idle air volume learning" needs to be performed. If you have the FSM, it's spelled out there.


Is there a link to this "idle air volume learning"? I just acquired my Maxima of same specifications (including problem).

This is my first post!!!


----------



## Huli (Apr 14, 2014)

Huli said:


> Is there a link to this "idle air volume learning"? I just acquired my Maxima of same specifications (including problem).
> 
> This is my first post!!!


I found the procedure in the manual, what is this tool they describe to start the learning process? Is that a specific item I need to buy or is there a shade-tree version/procedure?


----------



## fatboy98maxima (May 13, 2008)

i would start with the sensors


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Huli said:


> I found the procedure in the manual, what is this tool they describe to start the learning process? Is that a specific item I need to buy or is there a shade-tree version/procedure?


If you're referring to the CONSULT-II, it's a very expensive proprietary tool used only by Nissan dealers that you can't buy. If you read the FSM, there's a procedure for use with the CONSULT-II and another procedure without the use of the CONSULT-II.


----------

